# The Love Shack - Cambridgeshire



## Rubex (May 9, 2015)

You'll soon see why I named this one The Love Shack! I'm not sure whether this place has been posted here before, and seeing as it's on the road I should think someone from the site who frequents the Fens will have seen it! 

I think this was originally two cabins that were joined in the middle to make one:







It was easy to gain entry here seeing as one of the doors was wide open when I arrived:






Walking in through the rear door I found myself in a green kitchen area which had a strange looking sink in one corner. _At least I *think* it was a sink_. I think this room was more recently used for storage:





















There was a taste of the seaside in one corner of the kitchen:






Walking through the kitchen I found the - umm - hallway? 






Directly opposite was this small room, which was already set up like this:






And here was my reason for calling it The Love Shack! What dirty dogs have been in here?






Turning around I spotted this old vacuum:






Here are some other rooms:
















Looking the other way down the hallway:






Walking into one of the end room, I could see all the straw insulation coming out from the walls:











The room opposite was somewhat cluttered:






Including a paper dated 1967:


























Here's a local paper that loved its' freebies:






Heading back outside and into the shed at the rear of the shack, I found these lovely baskets:











Obviously the owners had struggled to quite grasp the idea of baskets and thought they'd just take those too.











Thanks for reading,

Rubex


----------



## Rob2210 (May 9, 2015)

Iam liking all your sets so far


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2015)

Rob2210 said:


> Iam liking all your sets so far



Thanks very much  I see you're new here too! Are you going to start posting soon too? 

I'm actually going to be heading to the east coast a bit later in the year, so I'm keeping an eye out for posts in that area!


----------



## staticnomad (May 9, 2015)

Another great set! Love the cooker! I am a sucker for vintage white goods.


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2015)

staticnomad said:


> Another great set! Love the cooker! I am a sucker for vintage white goods.



Thank you  

Did you spot the clock on it! Very interesting


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2015)

Nice find, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 9, 2015)

You have got off to a good start on the forum, I agree that all your posts have been good. Hope you have more on the way.


----------



## staticnomad (May 9, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Thank you
> 
> Did you spot the clock on it! Very interesting



I did indeed  Also loving that hoover


----------



## Rob2210 (May 9, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Thanks very much  I see you're new here too! Are you going to start posting soon too?
> 
> I'm actually going to be heading to the east coast a bit later in the year, so I'm keeping an eye out for posts in that area!



I do intend to post soon as explained in my intro thread, Iam not too much into the photography side of things more focused on the dereliction and history of places, so prob wont be using a great camera but if I bring the quality of the shots down please feel free to shoot me, going to check out a thread Kela suggested about camera's before making a final decision tho.

I was wondering if those shells could actually be fresh water?


----------



## Rubex (May 9, 2015)

Rob2210 said:


> I do intend to post soon as explained in my intro thread, Iam not too much into the photography side of things more focused on the dereliction and history of places, so prob wont be using a great camera but if I bring the quality of the shots down please feel free to shoot me, going to check out a thread Kela suggested about camera's before making a final decision tho.
> 
> I was wondering if those shells could actually be fresh water?



I'm only using a cheap £70 Lumix at the moment as I'm in the same boat - looking to document the places than take breathtaking photographs as I really am not a photographer! 

You could be right.. How would I be able to tell?


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2015)

Nothing wrong with those pics and a great report.


----------



## smiler (May 10, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I'm only using a cheap £70 Lumix at the moment as I'm in the same boat - looking to document the places than take breathtaking photographs as I really am not a photographer!
> 
> You could be right.. How would I be able to tell?



You are both posting good pics of your explores and writing interesting reports, only move on to more expensive cameras if you want to for your own reasons, Stay Safe
P.S. I think that are. Cockle shells?


----------



## Rubex (May 10, 2015)

smiler said:


> You are both posting good pics of your explores and writing interesting reports, only move on to more expensive cameras if you want to for your own reasons, Stay Safe
> P.S. I think that are. Cockle shells?



Thank you  it can be a bit nerve-wracking posting photos along side some really talented photographers here! 

They may well be! I'm always clueless with shell names lol



HughieD said:


> Nothing wrong with those pics and a great report.



Thank you!


----------



## LadyPandora (May 10, 2015)

Nice  I have to go


----------



## oldscrote (May 10, 2015)

Very nice.The sink is actually the remains of an old washing copper

http://www.1900s.org.uk/copper-water-heater.htm


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2015)

Great find and report.


----------



## Rubex (May 10, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Great find and report.



Thanks! Loved it here!


----------



## rockfordstone (May 10, 2015)

great report on this, i always love seeing people do sites local to me


----------



## Rubex (May 10, 2015)

rockfordstone said:


> great report on this, i always love seeing people do sites local to me



Thanks!
Are you familiar with the site?


----------



## rockfordstone (May 11, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Thanks!
> Are you familiar with the site?



i am indeed. i live in the next town over and i pass it quite regularly and will tonight as it happens. for some reason i've never got round to taking my camera down there tho.

there is another one along there which looks like its on the verge of falling apart


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2015)

rockfordstone said:


> i am indeed. i live in the next town over and i pass it quite regularly and will tonight as it happens. for some reason i've never got round to taking my camera down there tho.
> 
> there is another one along there which looks like its on the verge of falling apart



It's worth a look around! There's some interesting bits in there  

I think I saw that one that's falling apart in passing! There's a white house too that looks derelict but I think it's actually being lived in lol


----------



## jayb3e (May 12, 2015)

Nice one.passed this place no end of times..didn't think it was worth getting out of car for.just goes to show how wrong you can be.


----------



## druid (May 12, 2015)

Hoover Constellation......ours didn't have the pink base.

Nothing wrong with the photos. Documenting dereliction doesn't need expensive toys or fancy software!


----------



## Rubex (May 12, 2015)

Woobar said:


> Nice one.passed this place no end of times..didn't think it was worth getting out of car for.just goes to show how wrong you can be.



I've got the urbexing bug at the moment! You name it I'm in it!


----------



## Lissielise (May 22, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised this hasn't been graffiti'd! It's beautiful, I've never seen a vacuum like that before! Wonder who the owners were


----------



## Rubex (May 22, 2015)

Lissielise said:


> Wow I'm surprised this hasn't been graffiti'd! It's beautiful, I've never seen a vacuum like that before! Wonder who the owners were



Yeah I really enjoyed looking around this place! I love finding ones with old stuff in. There's housing near by so that could be why there is no graffiti. Are you planning to post?


----------



## Lissielise (May 23, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Yeah I really enjoyed looking around this place! I love finding ones with old stuff in. There's housing near by so that could be why there is no graffiti. Are you planning to post?



I'd love to, however I don't drive so it'll be hard to find places to explore. One day hopefully!


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 5, 2015)

Those old baskets are great. I'd love to explore this place for myself


----------

